
Ask HN: How did the YC Fellowships worked for anyone involved? - imrehg
The YC Fellowships[1] was a very intriguing initiative to engage a new set of people within YC. Smaller funding, allowing remote people to participate, shorter time frame, etc (see the discussion at the time of its announcement[2]). It is supposed to have run from mid-September to mid-November, and as someone who was interested applying (just couldn&#x27;t, because of personal reasons), I wonder how this first round worked out? I haven&#x27;t seen any info or opinion published about it yet, either on YC&#x27;s or on the participants&#x27; side, and I&#x27;m sure there&#x27;s a lot to learn! Cheers!<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fellowship.ycombinator.com&#x2F;<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9917334
======
tedmiston
I'd really like to hear more too. Sam Altman tweeted about the first YC
Fellowship demo day on Nov. 6, but I don't think the list of companies is
published anywhere.

------
jjoe
YC founders are generally advised not to discuss/announce their acceptance
into the program. That they're better off annoucing it through the press for
the biggest effect/impact possible.

It makes sense that you don't hear much from them here on HN.

